# Working in Toronto



## sweetnads (Apr 14, 2010)

I'll be visiting Toronto in May/June to scope out work options with a view to returning later in the year to perhaps live in Toronto. The only limitations I have is my age, I'lll turn 36 in May and my lack of skills! I don't have a University degree and have worked seasons across the world..mainly in the hospitality/ tourism related industries. Can anyone tell me how hard or easy it might be to find a job and therefore get sponsorship etc.? I'm still not sure what kind of Visa I might be eligible for..if at all!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sweetnads said:


> I'll be visiting Toronto in May/June to scope out work options with a view to returning later in the year to perhaps live in Toronto. The only limitations I have is my age, I'lll turn 36 in May and my lack of skills! I don't have a University degree and have worked seasons across the world..mainly in the hospitality/ tourism related industries. Can anyone tell me how hard or easy it might be to find a job and therefore get sponsorship etc.? I'm still not sure what kind of Visa I might be eligible for..if at all!


Getting a job will be difficult. Given what you've disclosed you would need to find an employer willing to apply to the Government for what's known as a LMO (Labour Market Opinion) which if granted would allow you a two-year TWP (Temporary Working Permit). If you obtain this you could possibly, during the two years, apply for PR (Permanent Resident) status.
Good Luck.


----------



## sweetnads (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Auld Lin for your help..fingers crossed then!


----------



## annalynne (Apr 30, 2010)

sweetnads said:


> I'll be visiting Toronto in May/June to scope out work options with a view to returning later in the year to perhaps live in Toronto. The only limitations I have is my age, I'lll turn 36 in May and my lack of skills! I don't have a University degree and have worked seasons across the world..mainly in the hospitality/ tourism related industries. Can anyone tell me how hard or easy it might be to find a job and therefore get sponsorship etc.? I'm still not sure what kind of Visa I might be eligible for..if at all!


I've worked for some Tour Companies (summer jobs) in Toronto and would be happy to give you some names


----------



## sweetnads (Apr 14, 2010)

That would be a help...I can check some of them out when I get over there in the next 3 weeks..thankyou!


----------



## annalynne (Apr 30, 2010)

sweetnads said:


> That would be a help...I can check some of them out when I get over there in the next 3 weeks..thankyou!



Hey 

Here's a list of Toronto tour companies. Hope this helps!

Toronto Tours: Employment
Toronto Hippo Tours: https://www.torontohippotours.com/ticketweb/info.html
GrayLine: Bus tour guide (Tour Guide Ticket Seller) job - TORONTO - Greyhound Canada / Gray Line -Wow Jobs Canada

Because it's summer, a lot of tourist sites are hiring as well:

CN Tower: CN Tower | La Tour CN - Opportunities
Casa Loma: Casa Loma - Join Us


There was also an advertisement on my uni job board for these people (MWS Student Camps) Basically you'd be a live-in summer camp counsellor in charge of kids learning English. Sounds pretty cool, they pay for room + food + board plus you get a salary of $320/week. I can't post the ad here but maybe contact them and inquire about the position. 

Also check out JobBank (Job Bank - Search) It's a government-run job site


----------

